# Carriage Stop for a 8x14 lathe



## BillH (Jan 28, 2009)

I uploaded a PDF for my carriage stop. It is very easy to make and very strong. There is plenty of metal left on it for you to modify it as you see fit. Maybe you want to add a micrometer stop, a simple bolt, or perhaps an Acme screw and a graduated dial. What ever you wish, or use it as it is.
Here is a pictuer of it!


----------



## miker (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the pdf Bill. Nice job. :bow:

Rgds


----------



## TinkerJohn (Jan 29, 2009)

Bill,

Thanks for the post. A carriage stop has been on my round tuit' list for quite a while and your picture motivated me finally 'get tuit' 

I have the Lathemaster 9X30, so your idea will transfer perfectly.

---TinkerJohn---


----------



## BillH (Jan 29, 2009)

No problem, my next project for the lathe will be a cross slide stop that is adjustable for two directions.


----------



## dan s (Jan 29, 2009)

BillH  said:
			
		

> No problem, my next project for the lathe will be a cross slide stop that is adjustable for two directions.



I will be watching for this one.  :bow:


----------



## itowbig (Jan 29, 2009)

Here ya go one round tuit :big: :big:
nice  copied for files


----------

